# Wiring diagrams...?



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Where they be? I want. I need. Shop manual? Google search got me nothing


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is a link to it , but it's for an 09, and a bit hefty on the price too. Also, the only game in town as of right now. It should be close to the 2010. What are you looking for exactly?

https://www.techauthority.com/en-US/Pages/ItemDetail.aspx?itemID=9858


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Thanks 58. Yeah, too steep of a price tag IMO.

I have a Bentley for my Type II, Type III and Mk.III. And Chiltons. A workshop manual and spare parts catalog for my Ducati. I don't have a manual for my wife's Passat but we'll be selling that most likely since the Routan is its replacement. I like to do my own work and know what's going on in a vehicle. Having the right documentation is nice to have, that's all. I'm one of those geeks who actually READS the instructions before putting something together, LOL.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Not much but a small start:
http://www.modifiedlife.com/2009-volkswagen-routan-auto-alarm-wiring-guide/
The important part from the web site:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2009 Volkswagen Routan Auto Alarm Wiring Guide*
Battery Constant 12v+ Positive Wire (+): Light Blue/Red (This wire only supplys 10 amps of current, for high current application go directly to the battery.)
Battery Constant 12v+ Positive Wire Location: Ignition Switch Harness
Starter Positive Wire (+): This vehicle uses the can data network from the wireless ignition module in the steering column for remote start functions. Use an appropriate adapter from a security manufacturer for remote start.
Ignition Positive Wire (+): Pink/White
Ignition Positive Wire Location: Wireless Ignition Module in Steering column
Parking Light Positive Wire (+): White/Brown (Left) and White/Orange (Right)
Parking Light Positive Wire Location: At TIPM Module on Driver Side of the Engine
Power Door Lock Negative Wire (-): Violet/Dark Green (Lock is (-) through a *330 ohm resistor*. Must use *relay*.)
Power Door Lock Negative Wire Location: In Harness in Driver Kick Panel
Power Door Unlock Negative Wire (-): Violet/Dark Green (Unlock is (-) through a *100 ohm resistor*. Must use *relay*.)
Power Door Unlock Negative Wire Location: In Harness in Driver Kick Panel
Trunk Trigger Negative Wire (-): Violet
Trunk Trigger Negative Wire Location: At TIPM Module on Driver Side of the Engine
Horn Negative Wire (-): Dark Green/Violet
Horn Negative Wire Location: In Harness at Steering Column
Brake Light Positive Wire (+): White/Dark Green
Brake Light Positive Wire Location: At Switch Above the Brake Pedal
Factory Anti-Theft System: Daimler Sentry Key Vehicle Immobilizer
Factory Anti-Theft System Location: Key Sends RF Signal to the BCM Module
The 2009 Volkswagen Routan alarm wire color and location information above is updated as it is submitted by the Modified Life community.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Front parking and turn signal light assembly consists of three wires in a row:
Outside wire #1, BLACK, is ground.
Inside wire is for the parking light.
Outside wire #2 is the turn signal.

Left side colors:
BLACK = ground
WHITE with BLACK stripe = parking light (+12v)
WHITE with GREEN stripe = turn signal light (+12v)

Right side colors:
BLACK= ground
WHITE with RED stripe = parking light (+12v)
WHITE with BROWN stripe = turn signal light (+12v)


----------

